# body kits



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

how much is a good price for a good body kit for a max??


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *how much is a good price for a good body kit for a max?? *


anywhere between $500 and $700, depending on what you want. Let me know if I can help: [email protected]


----------

